Ask HN: How have you changed since your first job? - gravy
======
mortivore
I'm a software developer. I don't get overwhelmed by bigger problems anymore.
I've gotten really really really good at debugging. I was good going in, but
I've gotten a lot more experience. I am now able to confidently lead a team on
a project. My ability to communicate with both technical and non-technical
members has significantly improved. I care more about my technical skills, how
I do my job, my professional image, and my career direction than I did when I
started. When I first got started I had a very, "this is just a job" attitude.

My real first job was McDonalds, but I'm assuming we aren't talking about
that.

